# Duplicar voltaje desde USB



## mssh (Oct 26, 2006)

El caso es que necesito alimentar un ventilador de 12v desde el USB de un PC que me entrega solo 5v. El caso es que he visto duplicadores de puertos y tal, y me imagino que estos también duplicarán voltaje

¿Sabe alguien de algún circuito pequeñito para duplicar los 5v y poder alimentar bien el ventilador?

GRACIAS ¡¡¡


----------



## JV (Nov 1, 2006)

Para pasar de 5V de continua a 12V de continua solo se puede lograr con un conversor DC-DC, lo cual no va a ser un circuito muy pequeño que digamos. Los duplicadores de puerto no duplican la tension porque se conectan en paralelo, no en serie. Si o si tiene que salir de un cable USB?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 1, 2006)

Una pequeña conmutada tipo lm2575
http://www.national.com/pf/LM/LM2575.html

http://www.epanorama.net/links/psu_switching.html#switchstepup

hay un sencillo metodo con condensadores y diodos pero me parece que no te dara suficiente potencia


----------



## agustinzzz (Nov 1, 2006)

No te recomendaria conectar tanta carga al puerto USB porque practicamente no te entrega corriente...
En caso de que lo quieras intentar, si pensas conectar un FAN o COOLER (como quieras llamarlo) te recomiendo mejor buscar uno de 5V... 
Saludos


----------



## mssh (Nov 2, 2006)

Gracias por los planos esos y tal, y por los consejos pero me faltan conocimientos para interpretar eso y encima en Ingles.

¿Alguien dispuesto a hacerme el circuito?, represento a una empresa que va a fabricar un producto en serie, y para ello es NECESARIO poner en marcha un ventilador de 12v desde un puerto USB asi que si alguien puede aportar solución y tiene capacidad para ensamblar unos 20 de prueba, por favor que se ponga en contacto conmigo.

Gracias¡


----------



## antoniomg (Oct 29, 2007)

Hola,

De que Pais eres?, de eso depende lo de la fabricación.
Lo otro el puerto USB entrega hasta 500 mA. Si se intenta obtener más el computador entrega un mensaje indicando que no es posible.
Para diseñar algo es necesario tener más información del ventilador:
Con que voltaje funciona? (Pregunto esto, pues los duplicadores de voltajes que no son perfectos y tienen algunas perdidas, por eso, puede ser que un duplicador no alcance. A lo mejor un triplicador.
Que corriente necesita?, puedes enviar esta información?, debería estar especificada en el ventilador


----------



## max724 (Ago 27, 2009)

mi pregunta es la siguiente porque no usas los 12v de la fuente de tu pc, en ves del usb que podria ser dañado por colocar un ventilador?no es mejor?


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 27, 2009)

buena respuesta max...
si queres hacer andar un cooler o ventilador de 12V utiliza la fuente de la pc...
por si no lo sabes tenes que conectar el positivo del ventilador al cable amarillo de la fuente y el cable negro del ventilador al cable negro de la pc....

saludos!


----------



## J2C (Ago 27, 2009)

Mssh 

Deberias ser mas "Explicito" con lo que necesitas, por ejemplo un "Cooler adicional para una Notebook" necesita alimentación de la Notebook pero lo unico accesible son los +5V que entregan los puertos USB. Trata de ser mas especifico !!!.

Saludos. JuanKa.-

P.D.: ChinaTown los hace por apenas centavos de dolar !!!!!!!!.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 27, 2009)

Gente, están respondiendo a un mensaje que tiene casi 3 años (el de Mssh).

No le veo mucho sentido...
Saludos


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 31, 2009)

cacho tenes razon y perdon por seguir dando lata a este tema que es del año 2007...
porque no lo borran directamente asi nos ordenamos un poco mas  

saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 1, 2009)

kaká_2008 dijo:


> porque no lo borran directamente asi nos ordenamos un poco mas


Porque cuando aparece alguien más que quiere hacer esto de doblar el voltaje, ahí encuentra las respuestas que se le dieron a este usuario y no necesita preguntar, Y si necesitara hacerlo, ahí está el tema específico.

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 1, 2009)

La verdad, no entiendo para que se complican tanto la existencia, siendo mucho mas fácil, rápido y económico poner un ventilador de 5v.
¿Sirve de algo resaltar esa respuesta o van a seguir preguntando igual?


----------



## Cacho (Sep 1, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:


> ...*mucho mas fácil, rápido y económico poner un ventilador de 5v.*


Ahí la resalté...




Nilfred dijo:


> ¿Sirve de algo resaltar esa respuesta o van a seguir preguntando igual?


¿Apostamos?


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 2, 2009)

¿Que queres perder?
Ya perdiste la apuesta, no era esa la respuesta a resaltar ya lo dijeron allá por el 1-nov-*2006*


----------



## Cacho (Sep 2, 2009)

Ironía, Nilfred... Ironía...

Igual, yo pago el primer fernet, vos el segundo 

Un abrazo


----------

